# Attempted car thief recieves brutal beating



## Thesemindz (Feb 23, 2004)

I mentioned this in another thread so I thought I'd relay the full story.

So I'm delivering pizzas the other night and my friend who manages one of the other Pizza Hut's here in town calls me up and says, "You'll never guess what happened." I say, "You got robbed?" and he replies, "No, way better."

He stepped out about ten pm for a smoke when he sees a strange man behind the wheel of one of the driver's cars. He yells into the store, "Someone is stealing Ed's car!" and all the drivers come pouring out of the store. The manager, Eric, runs up and grabs the guys lapels through the driver's side window. The guy in the car is trying to put it in reverse to get out of there, but can't get it in gear, so he switches to first and tries to run them over. At this point, Eric switches to a choke hold on the guy and starts choking him. They drag the thief out through the window and he manages to struggle free so he turns and punches one of the drivers in the face. At this point, Eric grabs the guy and slams him face first into the concrete side of the building, chipping one of his teeth.

Now he's got the thief pinned to the wall and the guy starts yelling that's he's gonna grab his knife and stab Eric, so Eric spins him around and throws him to the ground, where the drivers dogpile this guy. The whole time the thief is saying he's gonna get his knife, that his homeys are gonna come kill all you guys, that they're messing with the wrong hombre. Finally Eric gets tired of this crap and kneels down with his knee on the guys balls. That shuts him up in a hurry and he's all calm and peaceful until the cops show up about fifteen minutes later. 

Turns out the guy had no knife on him. Eric, the driver who got punched, and the driver who's car was being stolen all decided to press charges against the guy. They haven't seen him or his homeys since.

Pizza drivers get robbed, beaten, and their cars get stolen. They all enjoyed giving a little back, and I know every pizza guy in town felt better upon hearing the story of the delivery drivers who trashed the car thief.


-Rob


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome...you know, that guy probably feels like a real loser, I can just hear the conversation down at the jail "So, how'd you end up in here?" "aw man, I got my @$$ kicked by a bunch of pizza guys."  LOL.


----------



## satans.barber (Feb 24, 2004)

Excellent. I can't stand this 'just let them have it, it's insured/can be replaced, it's not worth it' sort of attitude that a lot of people are garnering these days; I don't want to live in a society where people just give up things to criminals because they have no real worth.

It's nice to hear about people fighting back!

Ian.


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2004)

That guy played with fire and got burnt! Maybe he should choose a safer career!  Its nice to know people like this do get their comeupance!
It was lucky he didn't get the rest of his gang with him as that could have turned nasty!
Only the other day a man in my home town was attacked by 5 men and I know from previous experience that even if you cooperate that is no guarantee you'll walk unscathed, although when I was attacked my adrenaline was at such a high point I could feel none of their strikes and I was lucky to escape without a mark or bruise on me, except the zip on my jacket was broken due to one of the b&*t&£ds pulling on it to try and drag me into an alleyway for a beating! I was lucky but a lot of people aren't!
A good friend of mine and his companions were attacked by a gang of men who attacked them for no reason! They were all just coming out of one of the local bars in my home town and got set upon! My friend got a black eye and a cut lip! This bar is reknown for being a trouble hotspot and I try to keep away from these places, regardless of the fact I practice Martial Arts.


----------



## LadyDragon (Feb 24, 2004)

Great Story.  I'm sure that the pizza delivery people aren't the only one happy knowing that guy is off the streets.  Its just lucky that the guy didn't have a knife or a gun for that matter.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 25, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Excellent. I can't stand this 'just let them have it, it's insured/can be replaced, it's not worth it' sort of attitude that a lot of people are garnering these days; I don't want to live in a society where people just give up things to criminals because they have no real worth.


I'm going to go off on a tangent here but I definately agree with this statement.  It is disturbing that we have become a nation of chickens...yes, I realize that there are some things that are not worth getting hurt over but I think we take the passive thing too far.  The best example I would give is the "duty to retreat" laws in most states, in other words, if you are in public and you are confronted you _have_ to try to leave and are only allowed to use physical force if you are unable to do so.  What kind of bull---- is this?  It is sad that by law we are forced to act like cowards.  Like I said, sometimes it's just not worth a fight but if someone is endangering your safety in a place that you have a right to be then you should have the right to remain there even if it means using force, not be required to tuck tail and run like a whipped puppy.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 25, 2004)

I was reading a list by one of those little government agencies that really doesn't have anything better to do with it's time than compile lists and spend taxpayer money and the list was that of the ten most dangerous jobs in America.  Pizza delivery guy was number 5 on the list.


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 28, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I'm going to go off on a tangent here but I definately agree with this statement.  It is disturbing that we have become a nation of chickens...yes, I realize that there are some things that are not worth getting hurt over but I think we take the passive thing too far.  The best example I would give is the "duty to retreat" laws in most states, in other words, if you are in public and you are confronted you _have_ to try to leave and are only allowed to use physical force if you are unable to do so.  What kind of bull---- is this?  It is sad that by law we are forced to act like cowards.  Like I said, sometimes it's just not worth a fight but if someone is endangering your safety in a place that you have a right to be then you should have the right to remain there even if it means using force, not be required to tuck tail and run like a whipped puppy.




I agree with you. I've always felt that it isn't the actions of the criminal that are as important as the attitude underlying them. It's true that my wallet isn't neccessarily worth my life. But it isn't my wallet I'm willing to die for. It's the belief that I have the right to live my life free of fear. I have the right to be safe in my person and my possessions and to know that my rights are inalienable. The mugger doesn't need to be stopped because he wants my twenty bucks. He needs to be stopped because he believes that his rights and desires supercede my own. He feels that his whims should come before my freedom. That attitude can never be accepted.

Of course, if every time people went into a Wendy's to rob it, they got shot in the chest with a shotgun, they'd rob McDonald's instead.


-Rob


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 28, 2004)

Well said Rob.



			
				thesemindz said:
			
		

> Of course, if every time people went into a Wendy's to rob it, they got shot in the chest with a shotgun, they'd rob McDonald's instead.


Not if the people at Mickey D's have guns too. :machgunr: lol


----------

